# No ralink module available [kernel 2.6.29.1-rt4]

## xut

Hi all,

i've just compiled and installed kernel 2.6.29 and i already have a problem with my wireless device drivers.

i can't compile the rt73 serialmonkey drivers. This is the log: 

```

 make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-rt1/build SUBDIRS=/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module modules

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-rt1 »

  CC [M]  /home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.o

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_get_drvinfo’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:198: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_get_regs’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:217: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_ethtool_get_link’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:234: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_get_eeprom’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:250: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_get_ether_stats’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:282: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘rt73_get_wireless_stats’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:343: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘usb_rtusb_open’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:481: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘usb_rtusb_close’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:585: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘usb_rtusb_init_device’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:668: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function ‘usb_rtusb_probe’:

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1124: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1125: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.c:1150: erreur: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘priv’

make[2]: *** [/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module/rtmp_main.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/bruno/documents/2009_0206_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.2/Module] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-rt1 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

```

i was able to compile these drivers with my 2.6.26.8. is somebody has the same problem with some ralink drivers ?

thanks.Last edited by xut on Mon Apr 06, 2009 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xut,

The rt73 serial monkey driver became a part of the kernel at 2.6.23.

By 2.6.26 they were well usable.  Please use the ralink driver in the kernel.

You will still need the firmware in /lib/firmware, which was at version 1.8 last time a looked a few days ago.

----------

## xut

hi,

this is the main problem : I can't find the ralink module in my kernel 2.6.29 configuration , that's why i'm trying to compile and install by myself.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xut,

```
[*] Networking support  --->

 [*]   Wireless  --->  

  │ │       --- Wireless                                                       

  │ │       {M}   Improved wireless configuration API    

  │ │       [ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging                      

  │ │       [*]     nl80211 new netlink interface support         

  │ │       [*]   Old wireless static regulatory definitions            

  │ │       -*-   Wireless extensions                                     

  │ │       [ ]     Wireless extensions sysfs files                              

  │ │       < >   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers            

  │ │       <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)  

  │ │               Rate control algorithm selection  --->                           

  │ │       [ ]     Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support     

  │ │       [*]     Enable LED triggers                                                  

  │ │       [ ]     Select mac80211 debugging features  --->  
```

Is the generic stuff needed for Wireless and

```
 Device Drivers  --->    

 [*] Network device support  --->

 Wireless LAN  ---> 

 [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

  <M> Ralink driver support  ---> 

  │ │       --- Ralink driver support                             

  │ │       < >   Ralink rt2400 (PCI/PCMCIA) support             

  │ │       < >   Ralink rt2500 (PCI/PCMCIA) support            

  │ │       < >   Ralink rt2501/rt61 (PCI/PCMCIA) support     

  │ │       < >   Ralink rt2500 (USB) support                      

  │ │       <M>   Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support

  │ │       [ ]   Ralink debug output     
```

gets you rt73 support.

Thats from my kernel.  I also have RT71W_Firmware_V1.8.zip and rt73.bin in /lib/firmarwe.

Only rt73.bin is used.

----------

## boerKrelis

```

Symbol: RT73USB [=m]

  │ Prompt: Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/Kconfig:67

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && RT2X00 && USB

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Wireless LAN

  │           -> Ralink driver support (RT2X00 [=y])

  │   Selects: RT2X00_LIB_USB && RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE && RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO && CRC_ITU_T

```

----------

## xut

I already activated these options in my kernel, but there's no ralink modules available (I use my old config where ralink is available and activated [kernel 2.6.26.85], but in the new 2.6.29, nothing with the same options)

do you use kernel 2.6.29 ?

----------

## xut

Ok, the problem comes when I use the RT patch in the kernel ... Ralink option disappear

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xut,

No patch is needed.  It just works in the gentoo-sources kernel

----------

## xut

No i mean, since 2.6.26.8 I use a Real Time patch for music, and I had no problems until 2.6.29.1 (with 2.6.29.1-rt4)

----------

